
Trump to Order China's ByteDance to Sell TikTok U.S. Operations - cochne
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-31/trump-to-order-china-s-bytedance-to-sell-tiktok-u-s-operations-kdaib6eb
======
Firebrand
Apparently Microsoft is in talks to purchase TikTok:

[https://twitter.com/cgasparino/status/1289254703705075722](https://twitter.com/cgasparino/status/1289254703705075722)

